# Craftsman 19.5 HP Kohler Magnum Problem



## tts_22 (Apr 22, 2012)

Everyone:

I was able to pick up a mower for free the other day. It wouldn't start etc. However - all I needed to do was put a new gaskett (sp?) in the fuel pump and it took right off. Now - I have the problem of it not wanting to go in drive or reverse. I put the clutch in and use the hydro to put it in gear and it wants to go, but won't - like it is stuck in park or has the emergency brake on. I have clearly have it unlocked in order to drive.....what else am I missing? I'm a little frustrated because it is probably something easy and I just don't know what it is.......

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Probably the brake is stuck, down by the transaxle.

It's a good idea to post the Sears 917.xxxxxx number so one knows exactly which of the over 1000 Craftsman models you have.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree- brakes are notorious for seizing being made of 2 dissimilar metals - aluminum caliper and steel pins, not to mention steel bolts holding it on. Id spray it with PB blaster first and let it soak, be gentle because the bolts can break.

Since its a hydro, you did make sure the trans disengage level is in the proper position?


----------



## tts_22 (Apr 22, 2012)

Well - I figured out it was not the brake. The drive belt is off one of the "pulleys" back by the back tire. It is jammed and I can not figure out how to "unjam" it and put it back on. I tried taking the pulley off, but to no avail. This is definitely not my cup of tea so any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## tts_22 (Apr 22, 2012)

Model # 917.250520
Serial # 101995C-005946


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

You can download the OM here-
http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0307154.pdf


Motion drive adjustments are page 24/64

Belt/removal installation procedure may be helpful?


----------



## tts_22 (Apr 22, 2012)

thank you very much. we will see what happens!


----------



## norman (Dec 15, 2014)

I have a craftsman GT 19.5 hp twin kohler magnum lawn tractor. the hydraulic line broke so i replaced it but I need to know where to fill the fluid and how much


----------

